# Benefiber - new forumla



## 14022 (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone else been using Benefiber? A combination of that and calcium has been working for me most of the time for quite a while. I bought a new bottle of Benefiber the other day and today noticed that the forumla has been changed. They no longer use PHGG (partially hydrolyzed guar gum) but now its wheat dextrin. I'm planning on going out and trying to find as much of the previous bottles as I can because I'm afraid of using the new stuff for fear it will mess everything up and this is a really bad time for things to go wrong for me. Not sure what I'll do if none is on the shelves. I've been feeling fine recently. I have to travel for a job interview next week, go to lunch with people, and then after lunch sit through more interviewing. I thought just due to that stress I might have to take some pepto in the morning just in case, but thought I might be able to get through it if everything was fine until then and I stayed on my routine all week. Now I'm already getting nervous about it. *sigh*So, does anyone know anything about Wheat Dextrin? Or what else I can use that uses PHGG?


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Try to stock up on the old stuff if that worked for you.Some people like Heather's. It is acacia fiber. Haven't tried it myself:../shop/suplmts/acacia.asp


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

New ibsgroup member but a very long time reader...hi everybody! Just had to reply to you AA05 as I recently started using Benefiber's new wheat dextrin formula and it's given me my life back!After 4 years of severe IBS-D, tons of money spent on doctors (no health insurance), prescriptions, the usual tests (all negative), OTC medications and supplements such as Calcium, etc., natural alternatives, diet modifications trying to find any and all triggers, nothing has ever helped. The most I had been able to do was to limit my bathroom trips from 10 to 15 times a day to 5 to 6 times a day by eating only plain rice and a protein source such as chicken, pork, fish, or any other red meat. Mind you, I still had the horrible gas and bloating every day, loud noises/rumbling in my stomach and intestines and still in the bathroom with watery BM's. These last 4 years of misery are finally over when I tried Benefiber one month ago on a whim, seeing it on the grocery store shelf. I had tried all the usual fiber supplements already, like Metamucil, Acacia, Citrucel, Konsyl, and others I can't think of right now and none helped any. Why Benefiber with it's new wheat dextrin formula works for me, I don't know and honestly don't care







It works, it's the first thing that has ever worked for me and every time I think of why I didn't attempt to try this sooner I feel like crying. 4 years of my life I've spent avoiding 'life', dreading to get up in the AM knowing what every one of my days were like...heck, just thinking of that makes me feel like crying *heh*I take so very little of it too. Just 2 teaspoons in anything at all at night, usually Silk Vanilla milk or Rice Milk or 3 caplets with the same drinks. I have tried both Benefiber's caplets and powder (wheat dextrin formula) just in case I run out of one I'm sure the other will work. Benefiber's all I'm taking for my IBS-D and I am eating _everything_ I used to eat prior to being diagnosed. Fruits, vegetables, salads...all killed me prior to the Benefiber...I am eating them all again and loving every minute of life!Edit: Forgot to mention that my bowel movement is just one time a day now, a bit thinner than before I developed IBS-D, but I'm trying to stay with as low a dose of Benefiber as I can just in case I develop a tolerance later on as we usually do with everything we IBS'ers try that has helped.


----------



## 14022 (May 17, 2005)

I'm so glad its working for you. I've been through the nothing is working, hide from life stages too. For me, right now, the combination of Multigrain Cheerios in the morning, 1Tbsp of Benefiber about 30 minutes before dinner and 1 calcium supplement with dinner seems to be working. I can pretty much eat anything (although I avoid anything greasy just in case) My IBS was never as severe as some peoples on here I know, but for me there were some bad years. Right now, that combination is working and with an interview that includes lunch, I don't want to risk any problems. I stopped at k-mart and found they had the giant 80 serving containers of the older formula. I bought 3. I might go back for another, but at least I'm set for almost a year. Another thing.......I was comparing the look of the containers and it seems as if the company changed the look slightly, removing the blue "non thickening grit free Power" and the pictures fo the bowls and coffee, and replacing it with wording and a spoon of ***********, even before the new formula. So once it changed all that was added was a small New Ingredient in red and the wording in the center changed, but looks very, very similar. Kind of deceptive. Probably why I didn't notice right away. These types of practices annoying me.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

You can try the new formula if you have some time off work or time when you can afford a setback should one come.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great to hear you found a few containers of the old guar gum formula and being you take such a small quantity of it it'll surely last you quite a bit.I went back to the Benefiber website last night after I replied to your post and see that both their chewable tablets still contain the guar gum fiber. Maybe they'll keep those around and if you don't mind the chewables it could also be something to consider in case you can't find the powder containers any longer. Here's the URL to the Orange Creme chewables and the Wild Berry Chewables which seem to also contain 300 mg Calcium.As for me I'm praying that they continue to develop both formulas as it's the wheat dextrin that has made a difference. I mentioned to my husband the other day what would I do if they discontinued Benefiber with wheat dextrin and he replied, "Believe me, I already thought about that." He's been 110% supportive of me though out all my IBS-D years, bless his heart, it's been just as rough for him as it as been for me. I could always see the helpless look in his eyes when I was so sick and there was nothing he could do for me. Now he's just as elated as I am with the results since I started on Benefiber...except at dinner time as I'm grabbing more food lately than he is







It's just so wonderful to be able to eat again!The best of luck and good wishes to you on your lunch and interview







I also agree with KAD, maybe you can try the wheat dextrin powder or caplets when you don't have something important coming up.


----------

